# Oyapock questions!



## huyvu (Feb 2, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a oyapock dart frog. However, I read on saurian.enterprise that he had trouble with some adults getting up to breeding age, and then dying for no apparent reason. It also states, " they are probably not the best tinctorius to start with, especially if breeding is your goal, but they are very nice frogs, and should certainly be considered as you get some experience under your belt." 

Since, I will not breed the oyapock and will house it (by itself) in a 20g high tank. Will the oyapock die on me for no apparent reason when reach breeding age. Considering I take good care of the oyapock. Also, are they hardy and easy to take care of like cobalts?

Those of you who have oyapock, I would surely appreciate your input. Thanks alot!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a single one, but he has not reached maturity yet. 

I haven't heard of specifically oyapocks suddenly dropping dead, and I don't think you have anything to worry about. They might be a little more shy than some tincs, but other than that and their colors, I see no big difference. 
As long as you know what you are doing and you take good care of it, there should be no reason for it to die at maturity. 

I would recommend going for some Cobalts though; they are beautiful, bold, and easy frogs. 
Keep what you like!


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

I had bred Oyapoks on a few different occasions, being a dwarf tinc and the white color always made them one of my favorites. I really had no problem with them dieing when adults however raising babys past froglet stage could sometimes be a challenge. They would morph out no problem but I always thought they were kind of weak as babys.
Kieth


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

My Oyapocks are definitely more reclusive than the rest of my tincs... The two i have i purchased from Saurian as a probable pair.. Neither have dropped dead but no eggs yet either so i think they have a little growing to do.. It may be because they are a little less bold they may be deemed as harder to keep.. I am only speaking on a couple months of experience with these guys but they seem to be just as easy to keep as any other tinc.. again just a little less bold.. 
I must say that they are one of my favorites - the contrast between PURE white, black and blue makes for an awesome looking frog.


----------

